# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  الملا سعيد المعاتيق وفاة الزهراء صوت ...

## بروفيشنال

أقدم لكم اليوم الملا سعيد المعاتيق وفاة السيدة فاطمة (ع) صوت كامل ومباشر...
حجم الملف 56.5 ميقا ... والمدة ساعة ...


http://www.khaleejphoto.com/ftp/professional/Sound/Mateeq/Mola_Saeed.MP3


لا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء ...


بروفيشنال ....

----------


## فرح

مشكووور بروفيشنال
ع الطرح جزاك الله خير 
وتسلم يدينك ويعطيك العااافيه 
رحم الله والديك 
موفق
ننتظر منك كل جديييد

----------


## الــــنـــاري

احسنت عزيزي بروفشنل
الف الف رحمة على والديك
جعله ربي في ميزان حنساتك
بنتظار جديدك يالغالي

----------


## همسات روح

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## حلوتي انت

الله يعطيكم الف عافيه

----------

